
Introducing the Brand New Pingdom Control Panel - necenzurat
http://future.pingdom.com/
======
Fizzadar
Lovely! Far far nicer looking than the current panel, though it doesn't really
make good use of my resolution; and some of the elements feel a little 'big'.
But a massive improvement nonetheless.

